# Police Officer Blake Snyder



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Blake Snyder*
St. Louis County Police Department, Missouri

End of Watch: Thursday, October 6, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 33

*Tour:* 4 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Blake Snyder was shot and killed while responding to a disturbance on the 10700 block of Arno Drive in Green Park, Missouri, shortly after 5:00 am.

He and another officer had arrived at the scene and were met with gunfire immediately as they exited their patrol cars. Officer Snyder was shot at point blank and killed instantly. The second officer was able to return fire and wounded the subject.

Officer Snyder had served with the St. Louis County Police Department for four years. He is survived by his wife and 2-year-old son.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Jon Belmar
St. Louis County Police Department
7900 Forsyth Boulevard
Clayton, MO 63105

Phone: (314) 889-2341


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Snyder.


----------

